# looks like Buffalo,NY....



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

got their local HD a few minutes ago


----------



## Chewie240 (May 29, 2008)

I've been waiting for this day, except no ABC. I wonder how long it will take to add ABC?


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Good for you...

This is all I get when I ask

At this time, we have no specific dates as to when the local channels in the South Bend-Elkhart, Indiana area will be available in HD. However, please be assured that we continue to evaluate our available capacity and discuss the addition of HD channels with our program providers.

Soooooo...maybe when D11 lights up....

Duhh,I need to pay more attention to the forum I'm with Direct.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You have a better chance of seeing them first on DISH. 
SBN is uplinked, not available.


----------



## Beardedbosn (Dec 9, 2002)

:hurah: Looks like I need to go shopping!!! Fathers Day Deals.... stimulate the economy!! :hurah:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dish Network really dropped the ball in Western NY. At one point out of the 20 closest houses to me, 17 of them had satellite TV, 15 of those 17 had Dish Network, 2 with DirecTV. In the past year there have been 8 converts to DirecTV and 1 to cable. No HD locals until now, no Bills in HD until now, no Sabres in HD, no Yankees period, Dish Network was once the dominate satellite provider in the Buffalo area by far. I remember seeing Intertech commercial every 10 minutes on channel 7 years ago, I drive by the Intertech show room every so often, the parking lot is pretty much empty.


----------



## PTS (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Dish Network really dropped the ball in Western NY. At one point out of the 20 closest houses to me, 17 of them had satellite TV, 15 of those 17 had Dish Network, 2 with DirecTV. In the past year there have been 8 converts to DirecTV and 1 to cable. No HD locals until now, no Bills in HD until now, no Sabres in HD, no Yankees period, Dish Network was once the dominate satellite provider in the Buffalo area by far. I remember seeing Intertech commercial every 10 minutes on channel 7 years ago, I drive by the Intertech show room every so often, the parking lot is pretty much empty.


It's definitely true. If Dish didn't have the ViP 622 receiver I would be out as well. If they don't get the Sabres games in HD this year, I might have to rethink Dish at that point.


----------



## Chewie240 (May 29, 2008)

Steve Mehs said:


> I remember seeing Intertech commercial every 10 minutes on channel 7 years ago, I drive by the Intertech show room every so often, the parking lot is pretty much empty.


Kind of ironic Channel 7 (ABC) was the station carrying the Intertech commercials, yet ABC is the network uplinked but not available yet with the Buffalo HD Local Package


----------



## tkim6599 (Aug 13, 2007)

Called to get local HD. It requires an additional dish install, plus $60 install fee, plus a 2 year committment to keep the price from jumping from $60 to $100/mo. And no ABC. I'm still shaking my head as to why I called for, then agreed to this.

The two things that have kept me from switching to Directv are the VIP which drives two TVs without a remote box, and the fact I had have to buy the HD DVR from Directv. Otherwise, I'd go back.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Adding just the locals should have been $60 _or_ a two year commitment.
Did you not have any HD before the call?


----------



## tkim6599 (Aug 13, 2007)

James Long said:


> Adding just the locals should have been $60 _or_ a two year commitment.
> Did you not have any HD before the call?


Actually, I didn't. The only thing I had was that 'Test' channel that made me drool over the picture.

Wait, that's not quite right. I had *E in Cali with the local channels in HD, moved to Buffalo with my *E receiver, and had them throw up a dish. But there were no local HD channels available until now.

Perhaps I can call them back, add the $10 HD package, then opt to pay $60 and avoid another contract.


----------



## tkim6599 (Aug 13, 2007)

tkim6599 said:


> Actually, I didn't. The only thing I had was that 'Test' channel that made me drool over the picture.
> 
> Wait, that's not quite right. I had *E in Cali with the local channels in HD, moved to Buffalo with my *E receiver, and had them throw up a dish. But there were no local HD channels available until now.
> 
> Perhaps I can call them back, add the $10 HD package, then opt to pay $60 and avoid another contract.


Well, I called and tried to add the essentials HD package in order to avoid having to renew for two years. No dice. The first CSR got pissed at me and hung up, the second one kept telling me conflicting info about repointing my existing dish versus installing another dish, but ultimately told me that in order to get local HD, I would have to suck it up and pay $60 + 2 years.

When I had *E in Cali, I had the locals in HD on my existing dish, and part of me wonders why I have to pay extra for the stuff I had before I moved. It somehow does not seem right.

I'm almost pissed enough to cancel the install, wait out my contract and go with *D.


----------



## tkim6599 (Aug 13, 2007)

tkim6599 said:


> Well, I called and tried to add the essentials HD package in order to avoid having to renew for two years. No dice. The first CSR got pissed at me and hung up, the second one kept telling me conflicting info about repointing my existing dish versus installing another dish, but ultimately told me that in order to get local HD, I would have to suck it up and pay $60 + 2 years.
> 
> When I had *E in Cali, I had the locals in HD on my existing dish, and part of me wonders why I have to pay extra for the stuff I had before I moved. It somehow does not seem right.
> 
> I'm almost pissed enough to cancel the install, wait out my contract and go with *D.


I called and cancelled. Not worth it.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Chewie240 said:


> I've been waiting for this day, except no ABC. I wonder how long it will take to add ABC?


PBS is also missing. :crying_sa

But at least some of them are finally live!


----------



## admiral39 (Nov 7, 2006)

ShapeShifter said:


> PBS is also missing. :crying_sa
> 
> But at least some of them are finally live!


DirecTV doesn't have PBS HD either. In fact, the reason I was even looking at this thread is because I was curious to see if any of the locals were missing from Dish. DirecTV and LinTV are still pissing me off since I can't get WIVB and WNLO in HD.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

admiral39 said:


> DirecTV doesn't have PBS HD either. In fact, the reason I was even looking at this thread is because I was curious to see if any of the locals were missing from Dish. DirecTV and LinTV are still pissing me off since I can't get WIVB and WNLO in HD.


LIN and D* reached a deal on Monday and today WIVB HD came online with D*. WNLO HD is still TBD.

Has E* gotten channel 7 online yet?


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> LIN and D* reached a deal on Monday and today WIVB HD came online with D*. WNLO HD is still TBD.


I thought both of those channels have been online in HD for two weeks now. 



> Has E* gotten channel 7 online yet?


It's been uplinked to channel 5180 since April 22, but is not enabled yet. Therefore we can't see it. Not sure what's the holdup.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

ShapeShifter said:


> I thought both of those channels have been online in HD for two weeks now.


WIVB HD was just added to D* today. Yes it has been on E* for a couple weeks now. I was responding to admiral39 who posted that WIVB HD wasn't available on D*.

I wonder what the problem is with E* and channel 7. We've had it in HD on D* for over a year now.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> WIVB HD was just added to D* today. Yes it has been on E* for a couple weeks now. I was responding to admiral39 who posted that WIVB HD wasn't available on D*.


D'oh! :bang I've got to pay more attention!

Obviously I didn't read that right. :nono2: Sorry!

I'm still a newbie here. I don't know how many times I read D* as Dish.



> I wonder what the problem is with E* and channel 7. We've had it in HD on D* for over a year now.


That's a really good question...


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks like the HD locals are down. I get a message saying they are working on it.

Not seeing any signal TP13 on 61.5.


----------



## Apothecon (Nov 1, 2006)

Any ideas when ABC locals in HD will come ???


----------



## gordita (Jun 7, 2007)

any news on when rochester, ny may get locals in HD?
for dish....ofcourse


----------

